# Back yard stunts



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

So Randi gave me permission to build some bike stunts in the back yard. I decided to build a few things to help me work on some skills that will help out on the trails when riding.

The first thing I built was a skinny bridge that is 10" wide. Right now I have it set up so we can ride up or down it from the deck. But it is not attached and I also plan on using this horizontally with some blocks under it for elevation. I figure I can easily add more blocks under it to make it higher as we get more confident. Riding this has already started to pay off. This morning on out ride I rode an 8" wide bridge that was about 20 to 30 feet long....and it turned several times! Greg and Brian also ride this bridge


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

The next thing I built were a couple of wider sections that we can use to practice drops and riding bridges. I also made this adjustable so I can add blocks under it to make it higher as we get better. My goal on this is to be able to do a wheely drop from a track stand right at the edge.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice work Tim, those look like fun.  I'm sure they'll come in useful.

When are you building a teeter totter?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice work Tim, those look like fun.  I'm sure they'll come in useful.
> 
> When are you building a teeter totter?




The skinny one has already improved my confidence. But I was riding off the drop for an hour yesterday and I still hesitated when doing that small drop on todays ride:roll:

A teeter totter is in the works.....that will take no time at all to make.I did these first becuase these were some of the things I wanted to work on right now


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2008)

From the looks of it that's easily as tall as the drop on today's ride, if not bigger.

I could use some stunts like that in my yard to improve my skills.  Of course I need to fix my bike first. :roll:


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2008)

when are you putting in the pump track? :lol:

Seriously, cool stuff.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> when are you putting in the pump track? :lol:
> 
> Seriously, cool stuff.



Thanks....

Not sure I want to tear up that much of my yard with a pump track. But I am going to build a dirt jump


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

Very cool, Tim!  I bet you and Randi will improve dramatically with that in your backyard!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool stuff!!

If I ever had the room and yard I'd build a whole raised track with different widths and heights... Fun stuff... having to wheelie drop off a 1-2' wide bridge onto another one maybe 1' down... and then it gets narrower, 10"ish... fun fun

I'd also build a skinny with a sharp bend on it so I could practice the whole stopping and hopping the rear wheel into line.

But this is an awesome start... just keep searching for people giving away those pallets 



bvibert said:


> Of course I need to fix my bike first. :roll:


And what did you do to your bike?


...and yeah, for some reason I can wheel drop a set of stairs about 3' high, but would freak out on a 3' ledge... I think my ledge wheel dropping balls are stuck around  1.5-2'. That's where the progressive wheel drop setup you have is nice. I think so much of mtb is measurably progressive... bigger drops, bigger wheelie drops, bigger bunny hops, bigger step ups, skinnier skinnies. Very easy to measure progress and confidence.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> And what did you do to your bike?



Moved discussion to this thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/33827-busted-wheel-again.html


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

HEY!!!!! this is not discussion about Back Yard Stunts!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


MR Evil, Looking forward to seeing the teeter totter.
the trick is in the balance, so it flops back in the original direction.  That should be easy to find.

This is the wimpy one I posted, but its a great start, especially when you're head is playing games on heights.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> HEY!!!!! this is not discussion about Back Yard Stunts!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Actually I was in the middle of rectifying that when you posted...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Actually I was in the middle of rectifying that when you posted...



Don't go wasting your time cleaning up this thread. My frail ego can handle the slight thread drift.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't go wasting your time cleaning up this thread. My frail ego can handle the slight thread drift.



It's no problem.  I like to keep things organized when it's not too hard to separate the hi-jack anyway.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> MR Evil, Looking forward to seeing the teeter totter.
> the trick is in the balance, so it flops back in the original direction.  That should be easy to find.


Plus, even if its off its easy to adjust it - just nail some more wood to whichever side you want to drop.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Actually I was in the middle of rectifying that when you posted...


You know hijacks are fine with me.  I just really wanted to give you some Chit.  I feel better now


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Plus, even if its off its easy to adjust it - just nail some more wood to whichever side you want to drop.


Simple to do, and fun to play on.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Plus, even if its off its easy to adjust it - just nail some more wood to whichever side you want to drop.



It might be bigger than some of the projects I have done at work, but think I should be able to design a teeter totter.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It might be bigger than some of the projects I have done at work, but think I should be able to design a teeter totter.



You gonna draw up some plans?  It's much more funner to just wing it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You know hijacks are fine with me.  I just really wanted to give you some Chit.  I feel better now



To further re-hijack; I usually leave hijacks alone unless I think the hijack might make a good thread on it's own, as I did in this case.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You gonna draw up some plans?  It's much more funner to just wing it.



what makes you think I didn't draw up plans for the stuff I built already?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> To further re-hijack; I usually leave hijacks alone unless I think the hijack might make a good thread on it's own, as I did in this case.


I agree.

Carry on!


MR Evil
If a 12 year old kid can build that teeter totter, I think you can handle it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> what makes you think I didn't draw up plans for the stuff I built already?



Rough sketch on a pad = Mildly Geeky
Plan on graph paper = Officially Geeky
CAD Drawing = There's no hope for you


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

If he used the CAD he probably would of noticed that his tires are roughly 2" wide and he goes and builds 10" wide bridges, what a waste of material


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> what makes you think I didn't draw up plans for the stuff I built already?



I wouldn't doubt that you have.



Greg said:


> Rough sketch on a pad = Mildly Geeky
> Plan on graph paper = Officially Geeky
> CAD Drawing = There's no hope for you



I've made 3D CAD models of things that definitely didn't need plans, let alone a 3D model.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've made 3D CAD models of things that definitely didn't need plans, let alone a 3D model.



Well, I _already know _there is no hope for *you*....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, I _already know _there is no hope for *you*....



Okay, just wanted to make sure everyone knew.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't doubt that you have.
> 
> 
> 
> I've made 3D CAD models of things that definitely didn't need plans, let alone a 3D model.


And yet, you are the subject of this thread.  That should tell you something. [trek ducking, now]


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rough sketch on a pad = Mildly Geeky
> Plan on graph paper = Officially Geeky
> CAD Drawing = There's no hope for you



What if I not only designed them in a 3D BIM (Building Information Modeling..CAD is so dead) program. But I also laid them out on a site plan of my yard to maximize flow and minimized damage to the grass. I am not saying I did that, but if I did what would that make me?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What if I not only designed them in a 3D BIM (Building Information Modeling..CAD is so dead) program. But I also laid them out on a site plan of my yard to maximize flow and minimized damage to the grass. I am not saying I did that, but if I did what would that make me?



He had a fully functional bike park by the end of it with tie-ins for MEP. I'm surprised he didn't hire Marc as a consultant.

And oh yes, Tim. I "gave you permission". Way to paint the image of a slave driver.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> And oh yes, Tim. I "gave you permission". Way to paint the image of a slave driver.


They all do that.  I think it's built into the male DNA.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rough sketch on a pad = Mildly Geeky
> Plan on graph paper = Officially Geeky
> CAD Drawing = There's no hope for you



:lol:
View attachment 1623

Dammit, now you made me use geometry... :roll:


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like you're working REAL hard at work today..... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Looks like you're working REAL hard at work today..... :roll:



What do you think I was doing while I was on the phone with you earlier...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> View attachment 1623
> 
> Dammit, now you made me use geometry... :roll:



Geez, I'm surprised none of the engineering types around here have picked apart the obvious flaws in my design.... :roll:


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

I have so many logs way down in the back of my back yard, as well as a sewer easement which is essentially just an overgrown road, that I could build one helluva mini practice area. I think my wife would kill me spending time on that, and the neighbors would probably have me committed if they saw me riding back there.... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Let alone when she sees us using you driveway as a parking lot so we can ride there


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have so many logs way down in the back of my back yard, as well as a sewer easement which is essentially just an overgrown road, that I could build one helluva mini practice area. I think my wife would kill me spending time on that, and the neighbors would probably have me committed if they saw me riding back there.... :lol:



Even I thought about riding around my property.  Just do it.  Who cares what people think.  ;-)  We live on a dirt road.  I might ride up and down the steep, twisty part to warm up for tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

Any pictures of this year's stunts Tim?


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2009)

pretty much the same stuff, but I also have a 24" high jump. I also made that using concrete pavers for the base so i can make it higher or lower very easy.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's my backyard 'stunt' that I was practicing on this evening..












It's a pretty sick skinny. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2010)

That doesn't fit with the spirit of this thread because you didn't build it or do a 3d design of it


----------



## powbmps (Aug 8, 2010)

That looks frightening.  How do you keep them from tipping?


(I'm assuming your refering to the cinderblocks, not the stone wall or roof edge.)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, the cinder blocks.  Most of them are in there pretty well, a few are kinda tippy though.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2010)

That is freakin nuts.  Aren't you the guy who had issues with skinny's earlier?

Nice  usage of the back yard obstacles though........
oooof, not obstacles,................ opportunities!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, I have skinny issues.  I guess the pictures make it look more sketchy than it is, it actually rolled pretty nicely.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yes, I have skinny issues.  I guess the pictures make it look more sketchy than it is, it actually rolled pretty nicely.



Video or it didn't happen. 2knees knows how to deliver with his saw horse backyard jump....


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2010)

I recall 2knees posting video a while back.  That was awesome.

Brian, I'm impressed with how you're getting over your skinny issues.

This has been the summer of biking set backs for me, while my personal life has been going in an amazing direction.

Next year I'll get my mojo back!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2010)

I still have issues, especially if the skinny is more than a couple inches off the ground..;-)


----------

